# Current experiment - 48 hour lighting cycles



## ganjaluvr (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, I was smoking a fatty of 'Blue Dream' a while back.. and thought of this idea.


Well, I currently have two of my 'Ceres Skunk' ladies growing in a different spot. Both of the plants are females and are exactly 1.5 weeks old. I'm conducting my experiment (the idea that i thought of while stoned).. which basically all I'm doing is.. instead of the light cycle being the natural 24 hours... I thought I would try and use 48 hour lighting cycles.

48/48. Believe it or not.. well.. *IT WORKS.

 *and as soon as I get my USB cable for my new camera I got for Christmas last year I'm doing a journal.. only its going to be a little different.  You should see these plants.. they do grow bulkier...

thats all I can tell you.. as far as advantages go. Don't want to spoil the fun for the viewers ya dig? 


Peace...


----------



## cph (Jan 9, 2010)

I wanna see this.


----------



## greensister (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh dood!!! Please continue! I love experments like this. 

Thats what i love about this forum. Its a huge research community where everyone shares results.


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting I wanna see how this plays out. Subscribed!


----------



## WusSupHoez420 (Jan 17, 2010)

go for it dude, sounds really interested specially when people say 24/0 is not good and should atleast have a dark cycle.

ill keep updated


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 17, 2010)

Pictures ? And what type of light u using ?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 17, 2010)

SICK SHIT. im in. give a list tho, nutes, lights, ect...

1 question tho how r u running a timer to this??


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 17, 2010)

Grow 2 sets one on a normal 24 hour cycle and the other on a 48 hour cycle without any topping fimming or other techniques and measure daily growth. I don't believe that plants would grow better in otherworldly conditions.


----------



## wakenbake91 (Jan 17, 2010)

this one looks interesting im scribed


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I actually disagree with those who think that plants don't need any darkness to grow..

which.. I mean I guess they don't.. but if you don't give your plants any darkness.. doesn't that mean that they can't properly process the photosynthesis that they need???

I mean think about it..

whenever you have a seed germinating.. its in the dark right? and once you see her break open.. and see the tap root showing you go ahead and plant the seed into the soil right? (soil growers only)... then I personally like most other people.. will leave the pot with the newly planted seed in darkness until she breaks through the tops of the soil.. and is growing above the soil.

Now.. it may just be me.. but I have noticed that when giving my plants darkness.. I notice that.. that is when they do alot of their growing.. because they're using up all that light.. that the leafs have been storing up for energy. So... plants use more energy during darkness.. to get itself ready for the next day of sunlight. Otherwise.. if it didnt use up and get rid of what energy its leafs soaked up the day before.. it would be wasting energy right?

I could be wrong.. but my theory makes sense to me. Anyone else?


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Jan 17, 2010)

hahaha makes sence id love to see how this works out i have done things like 36 hrs dark at the begaining of 12/12 to jumpstart budding but never heard of this. Are you in flowering or veging? sorry if i missed it... I wonder if 48 on and 24 off might be better if your talking veging but what do i know hahaha just a theroy.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dude, I'm in like Flynn, a must see for me i love this shit....


----------



## Married2Jane (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting.....


----------



## purfict (Jan 21, 2010)

cmon, wheres ur results... i wanna see how its all going


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah, i want to know as well.......


----------



## GreenBully (Jan 22, 2010)

me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollingrock (Jan 22, 2010)

weres ur pics man?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 22, 2010)

houston, i think we have a problem!!!


----------



## GreenBully (Jan 22, 2010)

we should start a stoner rally outside his thread and sstart chantin PICS!!! and shit.. lol j/k


----------



## GreenBully (Jan 22, 2010)

so really>>>? so you just plung the light in for 48 and then out for 48?? what kinda timer would you use or how would you set it?? how would you count the weeks??ever 4 days is 1 plant day??so 8- 10 weeks turns to 32 - 40 weeks??or is it the same amount of time and you just harvest when ripe??do they ripen on time?? sorry for all the ?? but this is a damn interestin experiment.......


----------



## rollingrock (Jan 25, 2010)

dude still no pics??? dont think it will work myself gunna stress the plants out far to much, even in nature we dont get that sort of light pattern, well there is antartica ect, if we could grow there then we would call the weed strain snow white lol, seems like another fairy teller????? PICS


----------



## pompel (Jan 25, 2010)

IMO, there is no reason why this wouldn't work, sure, but won't this imply a lengthened flower period, since there are fewer "nights" in total? I.e., the opposite effect of the "12/7 - system", which sacrifices yield to achieve a shorter flower-period.


----------



## Afka (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the extra long nights will be detrimental.

The dark period needs to be 10-12 hours to stimulate and stay in flowering, a variant of this test, which I've read about in multiple other places but never tried:

Long days (ie: 18-20h) with 12 hour dark period, only doable with a week long multi-program timer.


----------



## laserbrn (Jan 25, 2010)

I think this thread died after the original post....wtf?


----------



## 123sinseme (Jan 25, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Well, I actually disagree with those who think that plants don't need any darkness to grow..
> 
> which.. I mean I guess they don't.. but if you don't give your plants any darkness.. doesn't that mean that they can't properly process the photosynthesis that they need???
> 
> ...


 

as for darkness and plant growth, 

when a plant recieves light the growth hormones react to it and trigger the plant to produce energy and grow foilage, height, fan leaves, etc. when a plant no longer recieves light it foccuses on root growth and development as well as using the energy created during the lighted time period to increase above ground growth.

so with this in mind it is quite feasible that with the roots becoming so much stronger during the extended darkness that they can support the growth of the plant during the longer lighting periods. 

also for flowering with extended light cycles, since the plant foccuses on flowering production a 36/12 light cycle could be used because the roots are so well developed, i'm not sure if this will efect the hormones that trigger flowering, typically when they recieve less light they trigger flowering,, not sure if flowering is dependent on a specific amount of less light recieved or if its a certain percentage of less light recieved 

this should get real interesting during flowering, i never experimented with this so I'm subscribed

peace and freedom

Sinse ME!


----------



## indyman (Jan 25, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Well, I actually disagree with those who think that plants don't need any darkness to grow..
> 
> which.. I mean I guess they don't.. but if you don't give your plants any darkness.. doesn't that mean that they can't properly process the photosynthesis that they need???
> 
> ...


 I never run my lights 24/7 i run them on 18/6 and then 12/12 I have tried other light methods i veg much bigger plants under 18/6 than 24 or 16/8 and if this guy messes with lights it could make them herm out veg flr veg flr bad idea stick with what years of pro growers have already figured out thats the best way to grow weed bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 25, 2010)

no pics? no proof


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 26, 2010)

Why would you do a thread like this and not even update it?


----------



## Magic Mushroom (Jan 26, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> Why would you do a thread like this and not even update it?


 Maybe he smoked it..... lol


----------



## rollingrock (Jan 27, 2010)

Magic Mushroom said:


> Maybe he smoked it..... lol


must have been good shit if he still not posting, i'm bored


----------



## Drr (Jan 27, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Well, I actually disagree with those who think that plants don't need any darkness to grow..
> 
> which.. I mean I guess they don't.. but if you don't give your plants any darkness.. doesn't that mean that they can't properly process the photosynthesis that they need???
> 
> ...



makes alot of sense.. and I agreed with you dark is when the can focus on using the energy to grow.


----------



## Drr (Jan 27, 2010)

123sinseme said:


> as for darkness and plant growth,
> 
> when a plant recieves light the growth hormones react to it and trigger the plant to produce energy and grow foilage, height, fan leaves, etc. when a plant no longer recieves light it foccuses on root growth and development as well as using the energy created during the lighted time period to increase above ground growth.
> 
> ...



Good post also...


----------



## doidlethedigger (Jan 27, 2010)

as far as i know, budding depends only on the 12 hour dark period. does this mean the plant will be done after a certain number of dark periods regardless of the light recieved in between said dark cycles. So im thinking what might be more interesting than just going a 24/24 grow would be to do a 24/12 dark grow, and reduce the light if needed as roots can only draw up so much, Hydroponics or DWC might potentially help with this


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad I read all the way through this thread...


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread either needs to be closed or one of us has to try it. Not it!


----------



## wakenbake91 (Jan 27, 2010)

damn queeer


----------



## DankShasta (Jan 27, 2010)

People come onto an adult web site devoted to the cultivation of marijuana, and in the "Advanced Marijuana Cultivation" section, and they see this piece of shit thread? What kind of shit is this, no wonder we can't get legislators and the right to listen to us.


----------



## Delux83 (Jan 27, 2010)

lol thats it thats the whole thread......


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 28, 2010)

dont give up on me guys...


almost finished.. will be harvesting the younger plant in three weeks from todays date. So keep in tune if you want to see the end results. Might surprise some of you!!!


I'll be posting the following:

lights used; nutrients used; along with other information. 

kinda busy atm, but, three weeks from todays date I will be posting all the information including pictures. 

Lets just say Plant 'A' looks like she's going to be the bigger bushier out of the two. That's all the info im giving out for now. See everyone in three weeks!

peace


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 28, 2010)

DankShasta said:


> People come onto an adult web site devoted to the cultivation of marijuana, and in the "Advanced Marijuana Cultivation" section, and they see this piece of shit thread? What kind of shit is this, no wonder we can't get legislators and the right to listen to us.



What are you whining about man.

If you don't like the thread.. move ya ass on down the line.

Nobody asked you to come in here ans talk shit so like I said move on down the line bro because I don't have time for your kind. 

God damn I love my haters.  My no. 1 fans.


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Jan 28, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> dont give up on me guys...
> 
> 
> almost finished.. will be harvesting the younger plant in three weeks from todays date. So keep in tune if you want to see the end results. Might surprise some of you!!!
> ...



I am glad you posted to let us know what the deal is. I will be looking for you in 3 weeks. Thanks


----------



## greensister (Jan 28, 2010)

UNSUBSCRIBED.

You know what we are whining about? You come up with a theory, propose an experiment, promise to update, and you dont. Thats what we are whining about. 

No updates, no pics-how many posts claim they have a camera, but its broken, or its all messed up, or they dont have a cable but they will be posting pics soon-and dont. It wastes the time people spend to read thru all the posts, and delivers no information that the readers are looking for to begin with. It also wastes electricity, bandwidth, server space, and clutters the forum.

We are here to learn from eachother and its a disappointment when we dont because of bad manners.


----------



## Potsmoker42O (Jan 28, 2010)

I feel the same way I've read this thread many times in a row. Waiting pics. And nothing. I say your. Yanking our chain. If not prove it. It's that simple


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 23, 2014)

Update?


----------



## ISK (Nov 23, 2014)

tonygreen said:


> Update?


the OP has not logged in for almost 4 years....don't hold your breath for an update


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

annoying arghhh!!


----------



## puddy99 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pointless as he meant for 24/24 and if that was ever to work then why does a plant start to flower at 12/12 but will not at say 14/11, because it's genetics, that say that. Doing what is proposed is asking for hermies.


----------



## FrostyPelican (Nov 24, 2014)

ISK said:


> the OP has not logged in for almost 4 years....don't hold your breath for an update


LOL I know, 4 years, those plants must look like big pine trees with 2 foot trunks now.


----------



## SnaFuu (Nov 24, 2014)

You should know how a plant grows before attempting an experiment like this.

His second post demonstrates his lack of understanding.

Poor guy got laughed out of here


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

you asume


----------



## bryleetch (Nov 24, 2014)

How did it take 4 years to point out how clueless this guy was... 5th graders have a better understanding of photosynthesis


> if it didnt use up and get rid of what energy its leafs soaked up the day before.. it would be wasting energy right?


. and no one said "wrong" to this....


----------



## ISK (Nov 24, 2014)

it gets even better

https://www.rollitup.org/t/growing-in-soil-tasteless-buds.392848/


----------



## bryleetch (Nov 24, 2014)

Haha he failed a drug test and what he got out of it was that his sample bud was super potent.... too entertaining, this guy needs to make a comeback. Must be still waiting for his plants on a 48 hour cycle to finally finish flowering.


----------



## ISK (Nov 24, 2014)

this is fun picking on someone who been gone for so long....here's another classic

https://www.rollitup.org/t/indoor-cannabis-harvest-forcast-formula-this-one-actually-works-your-welcome.363086/


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 5, 2014)

ISK said:


> this is fun picking on someone who been gone for so long....here's another classic
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/indoor-cannabis-harvest-forcast-formula-this-one-actually-works-your-welcome.363086/


He truly was/is a tard. Reminds me of PK.


----------



## ISK (Dec 5, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> He truly was/is a tard. Reminds me of PK.


PK is a rude prick of the worst sort....and knows dick all about selling any product.

a good salesman never slams the competition but rather explains why his product provides better value for the dollar....but when you are pushing snake oil


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm growing under a strobe light. 24/7. I'm getting 12-hours of light on a 24/7 strobe light.

Stay tuned.

I'm going to get about a pound.


----------



## ImGrowingWeed (Dec 7, 2014)

I can offer scientific explanation to the results. While the plant will have 2 days worth of sugar created by photosynthesis (the only time it makes sugar is when there is light to make the sugar), the plants flowering hormones will be present for flowering growth for over 40 hours at night, which suggests that perhaps this will lead to heavier onset of flowering, as normally plants only receive 8 hours of flowering hormones during 12/12. The difference in this process is that the long flowering stage will have a longer period of flowering stem cell differentiation, which means that when the plant does make new cells, more of them are dedicated flower cells at night. The long day period is great too, as it allows these heavily induced flowering cells to absorb a lot more light then they normally would get during flowering. This poses two distinct advantages: one being that the plant will not differentiate any stem cells into flower cells while it collects energy, two: for that reason the existing flower cells (induced heavily the night before) have a long time to grow and store energy themselves. This gives the cells a healthier fatter life, as usually flowering cells only swell with 12 hours worth of photosynthesized sugar, but these will have 48. Over all this makes flowering cells in a more consistent and superior manner.
In laymans terms: more darkness means a completely flowering plant, more day means completely growing flower cells that dont fall behind or get missed due to new flower cells.


----------



## kaosisallwesee (Dec 8, 2014)

There was a Weed World article a while ago about long light cycles. And, apparently its the dark period plants respond to, so having 36h or 48h on and a 12h off apparently works. I think 36/12 would be a good start, 48 hours in the dark seems a lot. And with that much darkness are you really getting better growth? the plant gets less light so would think so. whereas 24-36/12 would in theory provide more growing time/better growth.


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 8, 2014)

greensister said:


> Thats what i love about this forum. Its a huge research community where everyone shares results.


hilarious


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Dec 8, 2014)

using deep red apparently causes plants to "sleep" faster a few people are running 10/14 and flowering just as hard as running 12/12 using deep red for 15mins at lights off and 15mins before lights on 

It poses the question of what is optimal not what can be made to work 

If there is some kind of light that will give you the night time effect in a short space of time 

Then the real trick is knowing exactly how long to run your lights till the plants need to be reset so you can blast them with lights again 

and no one seems to know 

does running 6/6 work ? does running 24/12 work ? can anyone flower a sativa dom at 20/4 ? 

Every time I`ve asked people this all I`ve ever got back was words never pictures or a grow diary or anything 

I see people run auto`s 24/0 but no one flowering regs with anything less then 10 hours of darkness and if anyone is using less then 8 hours "dark" they aint posting it online and showing the world yet


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## tonygreen (Aug 29, 2015)

konasurre run 6/6 tell us how it goes mate


----------



## tokalotapot (Sep 2, 2015)

if using 730-750nm as the lights go out you can flower at 15hrs light on 9 hrs off. but i use 13.5 hrs on and my reds kick on for about ten minutes and then poof instant sleeping beauties i have had twie tried this setup and 31 days to flower and 38 days to flower awesome science if you utilize it.


----------

